# cherry pick



## bcasellas

Could somebody explain me what the meaning is of this word?

How I can traslation to spanish?


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Significa cerezas elegidas o seleccionadas, quiere decir que son de buena o muy buena calidad.
Espero te sirva y felices fiestas!


----------



## lauranazario

bcasellas said:
			
		

> Could somebody explain me what the meaning is of this word?
> 
> How I can traslation to spanish?



Hi Bcasellas.
If you can provide us with some context --or better yet, the whole sentence-- we will be able to provide a higher degree of assistance.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## mjscott

Unfortunately, "cherry picked" is sometimes a vulgar term (unfortunate because it offends and does not sound respectful to the young woman) meaning that a woman's virginity has been taken away from her.
"She had her cherry picked last night."

It is definitely not a term you would want to use in mixed company, and I would hope that my sons would never _never_ choose to use such a term (to speak of a person's once-in-a-lifetime offering) in such casual terms as picking a piece of fruit.

I hope I have not offended anyone here--I apologize in advance--I would rather have bcasellas (welcome to the forum) have an idea of what is being translated than to get decked in mixed company....


----------



## rainy7

mjscott said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, "cherry picked" is sometimes a vulgar term (unfortunate because it offends and does not sound respectful to the young woman) meaning that a woman's virginity has been taken away from her.
> "She had her cherry picked last night."
> 
> It is definitely not a term you would want to use in mixed company, and I would hope that my sons would never _never_ choose to use such a term (to speak of a person's once-in-a-lifetime offering) in such casual terms as picking a piece of fruit.
> 
> I hope I have not offended anyone here--I apologize in advance--I would rather have bcasellas (welcome to the forum) have an idea of what is being translated than to get decked in mixed company....


I have to admit that I've never heard this term used in that way before, but maybe it's an American thing.
Yo diría que "cherry-picked" sería algo como "escogido selectivamente por su buena calidad".


----------



## lauranazario

mjscott said:
			
		

> I would rather have bcasellas (welcome to the forum) have an idea of what is being translated than to get decked in mixed company....



Very true... and very considerate of you MJ. 
Your comments were very tastefully expressed as well. Your sons should be proud of their dad! I'm assuming you are the dad... 

Happy Holidays!
LN


----------



## cirrus

Cherry picking has a slight spin which has been missed from this thread.  

It is also used to refer to companies that buy up portfolios of companies that are failing. Having taken the company over what they do is to take out what they find attractive eg upscale clients or brilliant locations and then sell off the rest.  If as a manager you find your staff cherry picking their work, what they are doing is suiting themselves, doing the tasks they like and ignoring the rest.


----------



## Edwin

rainy7 said:
			
		

> Yo diría que "cherry-picked" sería algo como "escogido selectivamente por su buena calidad".



Estoy de acuerdo con Rainy. Y también Dicionary.com esta de acuerdo. Pero a menudo se usa con una manera despectiva. 



> *cherry-pick* verb
> Definition:  *to choose the best items from a selection for oneself, often in an unfair manner*
> Usage: *derogatory*


----------



## daviesri

bcasellas said:
			
		

> Could somebody explain me what the meaning is of this word?
> 
> How I can traslation to spanish?


 
I would need to see how it is used.  

The one I am aware of is the same as that given by CIRRUS in which an employee picks the task they like to do and avoid others.  I worked in a call center where the employees were suppose to pick the oldest call from the database and call the customer back.  Many times they would go in and selectively pick the easiest calls and not the oldest call just to keep things easy for themselves.  This was what we called "Cherry Picking" your calls.

The above would be your general business use. 

I have also heard MJSCOTT's dealing with virginity but that was many years ago in my youth.  I had actually forgotten that context until I read it here.


----------



## Albpharma

hello for everybody, friens  ...

could anyone help with this expression ..?

the context is the following ...

_Schools in the government's £5bn academy programme, designed to tackle educational underachievement in some of the country's most disadvantaged communities, were accused last night of turning their back on poor pupils and "cherry-picking" more able children from middle-class families.

_thanks a lot ..._
_


----------



## Lucy 2

Hi, Albpharma,

To "cherry-pick" in this context means "choose" or maybe "favour". If you're looking for a word in Spanish, I'd use "elegir" or "favorecer" .


----------



## Albpharma

thanks a lot , lucy... 

another question, gentle lady ... is an usual and colloquial expression, a turn of phrase or what is exactly??? ..

thanks again


----------



## Lucy 2

A colloquial expression is one which is used in common conversation, informally.


----------



## nikvin

re the virginity meaning, I have heard it, but only ever used in reference to MEN!! -- Has he popped his cherry yet? meaning is HE still a virgin. I have never heard it used in reference to women!


----------



## LaughingJack

I've also heard of cherry picking in reference to sports, football/soccer and basketball especially, where you basically have someone hang out right by the goal, waiting for a pass.  I know that in football it's an offsides offence, but in futsal and some other games there is none.  Once again, it comes from the idea of taking advantage of a situation (here, it's that there is no one or very few people on defence) to your advantage.


----------



## teofilo

Lots of great stuff, me encanta.  Encontre la siguiente pagina

"Los consumidores que practican el _*cherry* *picking* o caza de ofertas_, es decir, aquellos consumidores que van de tienda en tienda para adquirir los productos a mejor precio,"


----------



## chepe jones

From the other thread:*

cherry-pick* verb
Definition:  *to choose the best items from a selection for oneself, often in an unfair manner*
Usage: *derogatory

*This is the appropriate definition for this context.


----------



## scotchex

In basketball cherry-picking means that a player leaves his defensive spot and runs to the other end of the court. The "Cherry-picker" is hoping his team gets the ball and throws it to him before the opponents can get back on defense.

Being a "cherry-picker" is usually considered poor sportsmanship and close to cheating.. You are making it harder for your own team to defend (4 on 5) and somewhat violating the spirit of the game. At youth levels (where kids learn the game)  "cherry-picking" is strongly discouraged and not considered proper basketball play.


----------



## Diana Van

Sé que cherry picking sería algo así cómo la "recogida de cerezas" y encontré esto. "Así, *cherry picking* se utiliza metafóricamente para indicar el hecho de que apunta a los casos individuales o de los datos que parecen confirmar una determinada posición, haciendo caso omiso de una porción significativa de casos relacionados con el o los datos que puedan contradecir esa posición". 

Ese es el sentido en la oración que tengo que traducir, pero no sé cómo hacerlo. ¿Alguien tiene una idea?

Esta es mi frase:

‘Cherry-picking’ data feigns science while promoting a single point of view. The ‘echo chamber’ technique bounces the preferred data and foregone conclusion through the astroturf organisations until the corporate message gains public ‘traction’.


----------



## Diana Van

Gracias!! Todavía estoy resolviendo cómo traducirlo de una forma correcta.


----------



## JorgeOmar

Esta frase se la utiliza cuando en una negociación una parte ofrece como posición conciliadora algo para sí y algo para la otra parte y esta otra parte sólo toma lo que le conviene a ella.


----------



## joyous999

Idiomatic expression "cherry-picked":If people cherry pick, they choose things that support their position, while ignoring things that contradict it.


----------



## Lolaalas3

In the US "cherry picking" is often applied to enterprises that target  the markets that are easy to serve.   

In Cuba we use a colloquial expression that fits well; but as far as I can tell is not used in other countries, at least not in Spain. I am referring to "coger mangos bajitos". It refers to picking the mangoes that are within reach; i.e. to choose the easy options.  

Are there similar expressions in other Spanish speaking countries?


----------



## jpag87a

Cherry picked could be understood as "rebuscado" (very uncommon or rarely used) in this context: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acid3#Criticism


----------



## LaughingJack

jpag87a said:


> Cherry picked could be understood as "rebuscado" (very uncommon or rarely used) in this context: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acid3#Criticism



I would disagree in that the context of cherry picked in the given example has nothing to do with it being rarely/uncommonly used but rather that the features used for the test were carefully chosen to fit a desired outcome or to test particular points. Said usage, in conjunction with the rarity of the tested features, points out that the Acid3 test doesn't adequately test the true value of the software but rather is testing uncommon outliers that were specifically picked for whatever reason. However, it still comes down to "cherry picked" meaning something that was specifically chosen or picked from among a set of things due to the desireability of that thing which was chosen.


----------



## scotu

mjscott said:


> Unfortunately, "cherry picked" is sometimes a vulgar term (unfortunate because it offends and does not sound respectful to the young woman) meaning that a woman's virginity has been taken away from her.
> "She had her cherry picked last night."
> 
> It is definitely not a term you would want to use in mixed company, and I would hope that my sons would never _never_ choose to use such a term (to speak of a person's once-in-a-lifetime offering) in such casual terms as picking a piece of fruit.
> 
> I hope I have not offended anyone here--I apologize in advance--I would rather have bcasellas (welcome to the forum) have an idea of what is being translated than to get decked in mixed company....



 "Cherry" is, of course, the classic vulgar term for  the hymen which when broken = loss of virginity. This would usually be expressed as "lost her cherry" not as "had her cherry picked." Cherry in "cherry picker" refers to  to the fruit (actual or symbolic) and not to virginity.  If I were to hear of someone called a "cherry-picker" I would not imagine that it had any vulgar coronation but only as someone who had selected the best (cherries/employees/results) and ignored the less desirable ones.

Note (straying slightly from thread theme): 
"Cherry" has come to mean any _thing_ that is pristine, in like-new condition.  In this sense, while still vulgar, it is not likely to be offensive.


----------



## Besy27

Hola: 

Estoy tratando de traducir la siguiente oración, pero no logro entender el término "cherry picking"

It ties together lean concepts and techniques, which helps you avoid "cherry picking". 

"Se une el concepto de lean y técnica, cual te ayudará a evitar ...."

Esta oracion es parte de una técnica de manufactura, espero que me ayuden.

Gracias anticipadas;
Betsy


----------



## Cbes

Discrecional. 
En un trabajo que debe ser mecánico y repetitivo, las técnicas ayudan a no estar eligiendo o pensando que y cuando se debe hacer algo.
Esto es lo que yo interpreto, espero que te sirva


----------



## sound shift

"Cherry-picking" es "seleccionar cuidadosamente" en el sentido de "seleccionar sólo lo bueno, rechazando lo malo". Un poco más de contexto nos ayudaría a saber entre qué cosas hay que evitar una "selección cuidadosa" en este caso.


----------



## kiquito

acopio selectivo (de resultados, soluciones, respuestas)?
saludos, 
kiquito


----------



## Daniel López

Hello.

   "No cherry picking!"

This is a warning to the to the UK politicians by the European Union members, meaning that the UK has to accept both the advantages and disadvantages of being a real full member of the Union.

 "Manipulación" is the only term given in WR for "cherry pick". But I don´t think it is the proper one in these cases.

"Estar a las duras y a las maduras" sounds very close to me (pick the nice ripe cherries and discard the green or spoiled ones).
Another sense is : melindroso, exigente, quisquilloso, aprovechado. Is it right?
  Could you suggest any other expressions in Spanish for "to cherry pick/ cherry picking/cherry picker in this sense of taking the good part and leaving the undesired ones?

Thank you.


----------



## Gotele

In my family we say "¡No vale escoger!", again, in the context of a meal, dinner and so on.


----------



## QueOnda1984

mjscott said:


> Unfortunately, "cherry picked" is sometimes a vulgar term (unfortunate because it offends and does not sound respectful to the young woman) meaning that a woman's virginity has been taken away from her.
> "She had her cherry picked last night."
> 
> It is definitely not a term you would want to use in mixed company, and I would hope that my sons would never _never_ choose to use such a term (to speak of a person's once-in-a-lifetime offering) in such casual terms as picking a piece of fruit.
> 
> I hope I have not offended anyone here--I apologize in advance--I would rather have bcasellas (welcome to the forum) have an idea of what is being translated than to get decked in mixed company....


You mean "popped cherry"...


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

- Elegir / Quedarse con la mejor parte /
- Tomar lo mejor (para sí mismo).

- Elegir / Actuar según su propia conveniencia.
- Actuar según sus propios criterios / como (a uno) (mejor) le convenga.
- Elegir / Actuar con ventaja.


Este término tiene básicamente dos sentidos, uno literal, y otro figurado:

1. El literal, tomado del campo de la agricultura, se refiere a la recogida de las cerezas, donde hay que seleccionarla fruta para cosecharla, desechando la que no vale.

Esta corresponde a la que dio SoundShift (post #31);


sound shift said:


> "seleccionar cuidadosamente" en el sentido de "seleccionar sólo lo bueno, rechazando lo malo".





2. La segunda, de sentido figurado, se usa de manera más generalizada, en multitud de sectores, desde el del lenguaje coloquial, en el contexto de la vida doméstica o cotidiana (donde se usa para censurar el 'quedarse con la mejor parte', como dice Gotele en #34), al campo del periodismo, o hasta el de las finanzas...

Se refiere a 'andar escogiendo lo que a uno le conviene'.

A nivel coloquial, podrían usarse las expresiones de;

- Barrer para casa.
- Elegir / Hacer lo que más le conviene.


Como decían en la cita del 'Dictionary.com', tiene un sentido negativo, porque beneficia desmedidamente al que hace la selección, y deja en desventaja al resto.

Esa es la definición del 'Dictionary.com' que citaba Edwin  (post #8);


Edwin said:


> Dictionary.com está de acuerdo. Pero a menudo se usa con una manera despectiva.
> 
> *cherry-pick* verb
> Definition:  *to choose the best items from a selection for oneself, often in an unfair manner*
> Usage: *derogatory*




Además de esos dos usos más generales, la expresión se aplica también de formas más específicas en campos especializados, como los de la política, las finanzas, la industria, o los deportes.

Pero en todos estos casos, se puede ver el sentido que tiene la expresión en su uso figuado - independientemente del término concreto que se utilice para traducirlo en cada campo.


----------

